

Ask HN: AngelHack Free Developer Code - zhangela

http://ahsp13siliconvalley.eventbrite.com/event/5909215623<p>Being the newbie developer that I am, this is one of the first hackathons that I will be doing and the price tag of $59 is pretty up there for an entry fee.<p>0101100100110011010101100111011101100010001100100011010001100111010110010011001000111001011010110101101001010100011011110110011101010011010101010011000101010100010101000011000001111000010001100101001001010110010100010110011101001111011110010110101100111101<p>Any hints on what the binary string might mean? I tried converting to ASCII characters but they seem pretty meaningless.
======
zhangela
Any help would be much appreciated!

~~~
rohanpai
hint: base 64

~~~
zhangela
THANK YOU SO MUCH!

